# Ankona Advent build



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

I’m a sucker for grey hulls. I painted my hydrasport in whisper grey. Best part is you can get away with almost any color accessories. Those Duracell’s are good batteries. I run them on both my boats. Keep us posted.


----------



## derf1865 (Sep 22, 2018)

ceejkay said:


> I’m a sucker for grey hulls. I painted my hydrasport in whisper grey. Best part is you can get away with almost any color accessories. Those Duracell’s are good batteries. I run them on both my boats. Keep us posted.


Grey is the way.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Sounds like a good set up. I went with a 24 for the trolling motor and a 24 for the cranking battery. That's what Erin recommended and they installed the tray and mounts for 24 series in the bow and console. I ran the same trolling motor in a good Florida breeze last week for 4-5 hours and the battery dropped down 20%. The Float on trailer is rally a nice set up. The brackets for the front bumper and crank, and the bracket for the spare tire and hub are both heavy duty aluminum. The bunks brackets are welded in place and it comes with a rear roller for dry launching.


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

Congratulations on you new advent!
Love seeing dark color skiffs, I feel everyone has a "custom blue" skiff now. I recommend you go to facebook to the ankona owner's group lots of good info as well as here.


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks guys, my last skiff was black and while it looked great when it was clean, it was hard to keep that way. I am hoping the gray will show scratches less. 


bababouy said:


> Sounds like a good set up. I went with a 24 for the trolling motor and a 24 for the cranking battery. That's what Erin recommended and they installed the tray and mounts for 24 series in the bow and console. I ran the same trolling motor in a good Florida breeze last week for 4-5 hours and the battery dropped down 20%. The Float on trailer is rally a nice set up. The brackets for the front bumper and crank, and the bracket for the spare tire and hub are both heavy duty aluminum. The bunks brackets are welded in place and it comes with a rear roller for dry launching.
> View attachment 131644


I'll definitely do the 24's then. Thanks for that. They are less expensive and a bit lighter too. I also got the spare tire and hub. Can't wait to pick her up!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats on your build starting. The Advent is an amazing skiff! Will be my next skiff for sure!


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

The front hatch has plenty of room for anything that you want to take with you. Currently, I have a 24 group battery, 2 life jackets, a toss-able cushion, a tackle bag, safety kit, and there is more room for another 5 or 6 life jackets. I had the livewell added to the rear port hatch so I could use it as a cooler and not lug a separate cooler with me.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Nice, it seems to me that the hardest part after picking which skiff to build is picking what colors to paint it. I'm planning a Heron very similar to your Advent build.


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

bababouy said:


> The front hatch has plenty of room for anything that you want to take with you. Currently, I have a 24 group battery, 2 life jackets, a toss-able cushion, a tackle bag, safety kit, and there is more room for another 5 or 6 life jackets. I had the livewell added to the rear port hatch so I could use it as a cooler and not lug a separate cooler with me.


This is exactly what we chose. Ill have a smallish pelican case with camera and drone, then usually a yeti 35. Did you add any kind of insulation? I dont fish with bait and mostly just flyfish. I do carry a few spinning rods though.


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

TravHale said:


> Nice, it seems to me that the hardest part after picking which skiff to build is picking what colors to paint it. I'm planning a Heron very similar to your Advent build.


I emailed Erin with color changes like 4 times. Originally planned on stars and stripes blue but decided against it for the same reason we wanted to get away from black.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

KingFlySC said:


> This is exactly what we chose. Ill have a smallish pelican case with camera and drone, then usually a yeti 35. Did you add any kind of insulation? I dont fish with bait and mostly just flyfish. I do carry a few spinning rods though.


I didn't have any extra insulation added, I'm not sure if it was an option. I was just thinking of a day use cooler and not having to lug a cooler along if I was making a trip solo. I didn't add the front seat coffin box either, because I plan to fish solo most of the time and wanted to keep the boat light and spacious. I do plan to camp with it in the winter, so that space will give me room for camping gear.


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

bababouy said:


> I didn't have any extra insulation added, I'm not sure if it was an option. I was just thinking of a day use cooler and not having to lug a cooler along if I was making a trip solo. I didn't add the front seat coffin box either, because I plan to fish solo most of the time and wanted to keep the boat light and spacious. I do plan to camp with it in the winter, so that space will give me room for camping gear.


Yep, again same thing we do. We camp alot so having floor space for some Plano boxes is critical. We generally tote a yeti 65 with our food for longer remote trips. What sort of boxes do you use for camping stuff?


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Probably need to upgrade them. I've been using some old blue target bins from 15 years ago. Mostly for dry storage. My stove, lantern, and little weber fit perfectly.


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

bababouy said:


> Probably need to upgrade them...


Nice, hey if it ain't broke don't fix it. Coming from a gheenoe I am just glad ill have a little more onboard built in dry storage. 5 day trips consist of way too much crap for a gheenoe.


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

elsillo said:


> Congratulations on you new advent!
> Love seeing dark color skiffs, I feel everyone has a "custom blue" skiff now. I recommend you go to facebook....


Thanks! I found and joined the fb group back before we even got our name on the list. Lots of good folks on there with pictures of everything out there on the builds.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

KingFlySC said:


> Yep, again same thing we do. We camp alot so having floor space for some Plano boxes is critical. We generally tote a yeti 65 with our food for longer remote trips. What sort of boxes do you use for camping stuff?


I usually have two of those bins, a good sized tent and quickshade, and a yeti 75 and a yeti Haul. One cooler for beer, water and mixers, and the other cooler for food.


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

So it looks like I have a bit of a dilemma. I just got word from Ankona that the Tohatsu 60's are back-ordered until september. This obviously sucks. I now have a decision to make. Do I wait until September? Go suzuki, or another manufacturer? That is if they are not also back-ordered, or do I compromise with a Tohatsu 50 which is currently available. 

I was told that there are some 15" shaft 60's available but the Advent requires a 20" shaft.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

KingFlySC said:


> So it looks like I have a bit of a dilemma. I just got word from Ankona that the Tohatsu 60's are back-ordered until september. This obviously sucks. I now have a decision to make. Do I wait until September? Go suzuki, or another manufacturer? That is if they are not also back-ordered, or do I compromise with a Tohatsu 50 which is currently available.
> 
> I was told that there are some 15" shaft 60's available but the Advent requires a 20" shaft.


That's a real bummer. I'm a bit of a noob to all this, but here are my thoughts..

Choose the 50 hatsu keep the same weight- maybe lose a little performance- cheaper
Choose the 60 Zuke add weight- maybe a little better performance - more expensive 

Not much in the way of actual on water performance info available to compare the 50 and 60 hatsu against each other. In my reading, many have voiced the opinion that there likely isn't much of a difference between the two, so maybe the 50hp is still a good option. Also, I believe the Advent and Heron 16 were originally rated for 50hp max, and that only changed to 60 when hatsu came out with their 60hp that weighs the same as the 50? If you do a lot of long runs, maybe the efficiency of running the higher hp motor at a lower RPM might make it worthwhile. Also, the Zuke may perform better in the used market if you choose to sell in a few years.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Sweet! I'm going with a gray Advent too.


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

TravHale said:


> That's a real bummer. I'm a bit of a noob to all this, but here are my thoughts..
> 
> Choose the 50 hatsu keep the same weight- maybe lose a little performance- cheaper
> Choose the 60 Zuke add weight- maybe a little better performance - more expensive
> ...


This is pretty much the conversation my wife and I just had about it. I think that we are just going to stick with the 50 Tohatsu. There is still a chance Erin and their outboard supplier might find a 60 around but if not I think we will still be plenty happy with the 50. While I do enjoy going fast, its not the number one priority.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

KingFlySC said:


> This is pretty much the conversation my wife and I just had about it. I think that we are just going to stick with the 50 Tohatsu. There is still a chance Erin and their outboard supplier might find a 60 around but if not I think we will still be plenty happy with the 50. While I do enjoy going fast, its not the number one priority.


Not to mention saving $2k+ over the Zuke. If it were me, i'd need more info on performance before being able to make the decision myself. Have you gotten any guidance from Ankona?


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

TravHale said:


> Not to mention saving $2k+ over the Zuke. If it were me, i'd need more info on performance before being able to make the decision myself. Have you gotten any guidance from Ankona?


Originally the advent was designed with the 50 in mind anyways. Then the 60 came out and being the same weight as the 50 it just provided a faster more efficient option.Their demo advent has a Tohatsu 50 on it. Erin said it will do mid 30's with the 50. We are going to think on it over the weekend and discuss options more next week. She is looking into pricing and availability of the Suzuki as well.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm seeing 40 or so at 5500rpms with the 60 tohatsu, but cruising around 30-33 with the tabs and motor trimmed is perfect for me. I am thinking that I can change the prop and see more top end if I wanted. Same with the 50. If you want a few more mph once you run it a bunch of times, maybe play with some props to get to where you want.


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

Small update, she's out of the mold! Popped out Friday. I shipped my Simrad down this week and purchased my push pole. Home stretch! 




  








IMG_2171




__
KingFlySC


__
Jun 4, 2020












  








IMG_2170




__
KingFlySC


__
Jun 4, 2020


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Nice. It won't be long now.


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

Got these from Erin yesterday. Looks like we are heading down to pick her up next weekend. We booked an air bnb and will be staying near Sebastian from Friday to Tuesday to get her broken in, and maybe do a little fishing. So stoked! 




  








IMG_2411




__
KingFlySC


__
Jun 17, 2020











  








IMG_2410




__
KingFlySC


__
Jun 17, 2020


----------



## fishboy73 (Oct 22, 2012)

Looking good! I finally placed a deposit on an Advent a few weeks ago. I look forward to reading about your first impressions when you pick it up and break it in!


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

How much, on average, do those boats go for? They really look like good quality.


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

fishboy73 said:


> Looking good! I finally placed a deposit on an Advent a few weeks ago. I look forward to reading about your first impressions when you pick it up and break it in!


Nice! We cant wait to get out on the water. I will be posting a thread with all of my thoughts/impressions and detailed pictures. I will do a few follow up posts with performance numbers as well once the motor is done with break-in.


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

loganlogan said:


> How much, on average, do those boats go for? They really look like good quality.


@loganlogan Fully rigged with trailer they start in the low to mid 20's. 
http://www.ankonaboats.com/advent

Get in touch with @Shadowcast and he can get you a quote with all the specs of your choosing.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

KingFlySC said:


> @loganlogan Fully rigged with trailer they start in the low to mid 20's.
> http://www.ankonaboats.com/advent
> 
> Get in touch with @Shadowcast and he can get you a quote with all the specs of your choosing.


Thanks. That is a great deal.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

KingFlySC said:


> Nice! We cant wait to get out on the water. I will be posting a thread with all of my thoughts/impressions and detailed pictures. I will do a few follow up posts with performance numbers as well once the motor is done with break-in.


I am planning on putting together video too, with drone shots and a review, but when I get out on mine, I just want to fish and enjoy the skiff. I promised myself to use it at least once a week, even if I was bass fishing near the house. I have managed to stick to this so far. I also find myself leaving my spinning rods home because the skiff makes tossing flys so much fun.


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

bababouy said:


> I am planning on putting together video too, with drone shots and a review, but when I get out on mine, I just want to fish and enjoy the skiff. I promised myself to use it at least once a week, even if I was bass fishing near the house. I have managed to stick to this so far. I also find myself leaving my spinning rods home because the skiff makes tossing flys so much fun.


Yeah that's a tough one. I am the same way. I have a bunch of ideas for videos I want to make but I end up poling or fishing the whole time. Talk about a good problem to have. I am really excited about fly fishing from mine. Thats what we do 90% of the time and I think this will be a much better platform than my gheenoe was.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

I am also using the trolling motor more than I thought I would, even with two people, I've taken the pole with me 1 out of 8 trips so far.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

What motor did you end up going with?


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

Padre said:


> What motor did you end up going with?


Tohatsu 50.


----------



## fishboy73 (Oct 22, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

fishboy73 said:


> Any updates?


Picked her up this past weekend and spent 4 days in Sebastian. I'll post a full update with some pics and details this evening when I get home from work.


----------



## fishboy73 (Oct 22, 2012)

That's awesome, congrats! I look forward to hearing all about it.


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

***Sorry this is a bit long winded but there are some pictures at the end from the trip. I wanted to be as thorough as I could with my experience so far. I will be posting a bunch of detailed pictures of the skiff soon too.***


Alright so I am sure some of you saw her on IG and Facepage already but we picked up our Advent friday. We left out of Upstate SC at 1am on friday morning, picked up our push pole and stick-it anchor in Orlando at 10am and then made it to Vero in time for lunch and a few last minute purchases from West Marine. We unpacked at our AirBNB and then headed to Ft. Pierce to pick her up. Rory was there and stayed late to walk us through all the details and functions of everything. I only dealt with Him, Erin, and got to meet Mel at the boat show. I can't say enough good things about them and the build experience. Truly a pleasure to work with. 

We could not be happier. She is everything we had hoped and more. We headed straight to the Sebastian ramp and launched friday evening after pickup. Got to the 2 hour mark on the Tohatsu and were able to get some higher rpm runs. 

I don't have much experience with other skiffs aside from a Gheenoe LT25. I can't really compare the advent to any other skiffs but I can tell you what my experience has been thus far running in various conditions and loads. 

First off if you are moving up from a gheenoe, there is absolutely no comparison IMO. 

The first time we approached a wake my wife and I did the standard butt pucker and wince only to be extremely surprised when we didn't slam the water like expected. Now that's not to say that you can hit any chop or wake wide open, but you can not get beat up during normal operation like a gheenoe will do to you. 

The river generally stays pretty calm but one afternoon the wind picked up and i got to test her out with a 1-1.5' chop. Trim tabs and appropriate speed are everything. Like any skiff this size, if you hit an errant wake or wave with some speed and the wind is blowing, you're gonna get wet. We did this a few times. Somewhere around the 25 mph range and trim tabs adjusted correctly will keep the spray down and out away though. Once i figured out how to tune her right we stayed completely dry. 

She poles like a dream. I had just gotten used to poling the gheenoe when we sold it and for the most part it was easy. It was light enough that it was just easy to push around, but tracked like shit and in any wind we just ended up defeated. 

The Advent tracks perfectly and does really well in wind too. She turns on a dime and is dead silent. We did get a trolling motor and are very glad that we did. 90% of the time I'll have a fly rod in my hand on the bow, but sometimes its nice to sling a yo-zuri up under the mangroves or in front of an oyster bed. 

The Float-On trailer is extremely nice and well made. I know I have seen a few others with some issues with them but I think they have gotten the setup figured out at this point. No rubbing anywhere. I backed up until the water was just under the hubs and with a little lift of the bow she slid off perfectly. Retrieving went just as smoothly. 





  








IMG_20200626_192846




__
KingFlySC


__
Jul 1, 2020












  








IMG_20200626_192658




__
KingFlySC


__
Jul 1, 2020












  








DSC03165




__
KingFlySC


__
Jul 1, 2020




Ankona Advent










  








IMG_20200626_182615




__
KingFlySC


__
Jul 1, 2020












  








IMG_20200626_180841




__
KingFlySC


__
Jul 1, 2020












  








IMG_20200627_203045




__
KingFlySC


__
Jul 1, 2020












  








IMG_20200628_065524




__
KingFlySC


__
Jul 1, 2020












  








DJI_0058




__
KingFlySC


__
Jul 1, 2020


----------



## fishboy73 (Oct 22, 2012)

Outstanding, Thank you for the write up! I'm only one month into the wait and I can't stand it. I'm glad to hear so many people are happy with their purchase. It gives me a reassured feeling about the whole process! Congrats and enjoy her!


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Thanks for the write up. Glad to hear you're happy with everything. I'm on that year wait for the Heron 16..


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

fishboy73 said:


> Outstanding, Thank you for the write up! I'm only one month into the wait and I can't stand it. I'm glad to hear so many people happy with their purchase. It gives me a reassured feeling about the whole thing process! Congrats and enjoy her!





TravHale said:


> Thanks for the write up. Glad to hear you're happy with everything. I'm on that year wait for the Heron 16..


Thanks guys, I feel for you and the wait. It sucks, but is 100% worth it. We originally put a deposit down for a Cayenne and then changed to the Advent after talking to Mel. Started the process November/December last year so it was a little over 7 months.


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

How big are the rear hatches? I like the look of the advent but just curious if the hatch design limits the space inside of them? Thank you and it is a gorgeous boat Forsure


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

JT McStravic said:


> How big are the rear hatches? I like the look of the advent but just curious if the hatch design limits the space inside of them? Thank you and it is a gorgeous boat Forsure


If you make a search for Ankona Advent on here, you'll see a discussion about that very thing. One of this site members had his Advent livewell enlarged.


----------



## Moonpie (May 12, 2020)

Congratulations on your beautiful new Advent and thank you for taking the time and effort to post a review. When able please post more pictures.

And if your boat weren’t good looking enough, your beautiful wife makes it look even better!


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

Alright, as promised, here are some pictures. If you'd like to see anything not here let me know. I'd be happy to share measurements and such. 

Also: So far, performance has been great with the 50. With 2 people, Yeti 35 full of ice drinks and snacks, 2 fly rods and 2 spinning rods, full tank of fuel, 2 batteries, and some other random stuff she will do 36mph. I rode solo back to the ramp when we left Sebastian and saw 38.5 mph. Very happy with that. Once you get her trimmed out and running on the pad she is so damn smooth.


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## fishboy73 (Oct 22, 2012)

Great looking skiff! Thanks again for the pics. Seeing yours only makes the wait more difficult! Now that you've ran it a few times, is there anything you wished you would've added to it? I'm still on the fence about a power-pole micro. When you get a chance, could you take a pic of the starboard side of the console?


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

fishboy73 said:


> Great looking skiff! Thanks again for the pics. Seeing yours only makes the wait more difficult! Now that you've ran it a few times, is there anything you wished you would've added to it? I'm still on the fence about a power-pole micro. When you get a chance, could you take a pic of the starboard side of the console?


I decided against rod holders on the Poling platform. I should have just gotten them. I will most likely add some quality clamp on ones soon. Other than that nothing I would change at this point. Ill get a picture of the console this evening. Do you want the actual side of the console or just the starboard side of the top of it?


----------



## fishboy73 (Oct 22, 2012)

Just a pic of the actual side of the console. I'm considering adding some rod holders to that side for quick access.
Thanks!


----------



## papapogey (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm nitpicking a little bit here, but 2 things I don't like and am confused by are 1. the door on the side of the console. I understand why, but that's just not a very clean look IMO. 2. What's the reasoning behind the 45 degree rear hatch placement? Also, it looks like they can't be accessed without moving the seat pad. Otherwise that's a great looking boat.


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

papapogey said:


> I'm nitpicking a little bit here, but 2 things I don't like and am confused by are 1. the door on the side of the console. I understand why, but that's just not a very clean look IMO. 2. What's the reasoning behind the 45 degree rear hatch placement? Also, it looks like they can't be accessed without moving the seat pad. Otherwise that's a great looking boat.


I personally don't think the door on the side of the console is not clean. That's my opinion though. I guess maybe they could have put it on the front or rear. I put my keys and wallet and stuff in there and it's in a very convenient location for access from the helm. 

The angled rear hatches allow you to open and access them while the boat is on the trailer. I don't have either of mine set up as a bait, or live well, but I do use one as a cooler and being able to pop the plug when it's on the trailer is convenient. 

You are correct, gotta flip the cushion to access the hatches. It's admittedly a pain. The cushion is not a standard item and and is an additional option. I also would like a backrest. Im toying with fabricating something as a solution for this.


----------



## papapogey (Jul 27, 2016)

You could maybe do a center mount right in between the 2 hatches. With only a center point for stability, you'd have to beef it up a little, but it should look good if you can get it right.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

I personally like this stadium seat option (courtesy of Jon Miller). I'm planning on doing something similar, and creating a spot for it to stow under my poling platform when not in use.


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

TravHale said:


> I personally like this stadium seat option (courtesy of Jon Miller). I'm planning on doing something similar, and creating a spot for it to stow under my poling platform when not in use.


So this is also something we have talked about. There are various options for these style seats. What is the frame made of on this one? Do you put some sort of padding under it? West Marine has some nice looking padded ones.


----------



## papapogey (Jul 27, 2016)

That's not a bad option, but I think I would prefer something hard mounted that looks like it was fabricated for the specific boat.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

KingFlySC said:


> So this is also something we have talked about. There are various options for these style seats. What is the frame made of on this one? Do you put some sort of padding under it? West Marine has some nice looking padded ones.


Some have rubber pads on the bottom, but if they don't, that's something you can easily add to the chair yourself. I'm guessing most are built from painted steel, but if you are able to rinse with fresh water, I'd imagine you get a good amount of use out of one before needing to be replaced. The sun will proby kill the fabric too so.. it's gonna be a disposable piece one way or another.


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

papapogey said:


> That's not a bad option, but I think I would prefer something hard mounted that looks like it was fabricated for the specific boat.


I have been wanting to buy a tubing bender anyways. I may fabricate it with clamp connections first to prove the design, and then tig it on later.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

papapogey said:


> That's not a bad option, but I think I would prefer something hard mounted that looks like it was fabricated for the specific boat.


Yeah, depends on how you're using it. I'd prefer something easily removable since it's unnecessary for short trips, but a nice option for longer runs.


----------



## papapogey (Jul 27, 2016)

Maybe Ankona can come up with a solution for you? Have you tried asking them?


----------



## War Bird (Jul 6, 2020)

Great looking skiff and color choices


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

papapogey said:


> Maybe Ankona can come up with a solution for you? Have you tried asking them?


Pretty sure the fold down backrest is an option from Ankona for the Advent.

Edit: That may only be an option for the Cayenne.


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

papapogey said:


> Maybe Ankona can come up with a solution for you? Have you tried asking them?


I was told the backrest was not an option for the Advent, because of the distance from the poling platform to where it would need to be, while still having access to the rear hatches. 

I am sure the fabrication company that does their tube work could have come up with something but custom work is custom work which means expensive. This particular item isn't a big deal and it's just something that would be nice. At the end of the day this is a technical poling skiff and its a balance of capabilities, weight, and creature comforts. The latter being on the bottom of the priority list. 



War Bird said:


> Great looking skiff and color choices


 Thank you! Very happy with the colors. The bluetone white isn't quite blinding like some other white colors.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

I bought a 10 seachoice throwable floating cushion that I keep on the boat for longer runs, but haven't used it. I added some things to my NEMA network and the door in the side of the console is pretty handy when you are working the little bit of room that you have. I have also become pretty used to the rear hatches. The port one has a livewell and I think if I was to order buy a new one now, I would have drains in both compartments just so I can hose everything down. good color choice and good luck with her @KingFlySC. Keep an eye on the fenders when you are putting the boat on and off the trailer to make sure they aren't rubbing.


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

bababouy said:


> I bought a 10 seachoice throwable floating cushion that I keep on the boat for longer runs, but haven't used it. I added some things to my NEMA network and the door in the side of the console is pretty handy when you are working the little bit of room that you have. I have also become pretty used to the rear hatches. The port one has a livewell and I think if I was to order buy a new one now, I would have drains in both compartments just so I can hose everything down. good color choice and good luck with her @KingFlySC. Keep an eye on the fenders when you are putting the boat on and off the trailer to make sure they aren't rubbing.


Good to hear, thanks! I anticipated problems with the fenders rubbing, however I have had zero issues thus far. I try to dry launch as much as possible. So far hitting the center bunks right keeps the chine from coming into contact with the fenders during retrieve. I have only launched and retrieved a few times though.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

I noticed it the first time I launched. The fenders were hitting on both sides at the same time, right in the fat part of the hull. I going in for my 20hr service next week. Loving the boat and tohatsu. Mine came with a 11X16 prop and I ordered a 11X17 aluminum prop to try and keep as a spare. Can't wait to get back up to our place in Folly Beach and fish with it.


----------



## Caspeed (Aug 5, 2020)

KingFlySC said:


> Well I just got off the phone with Erin finalizing all the details for my Advent build. I went back and forth for a while on building a skiff myself vs buying used vs buying new. I actually have Beryllium plans sitting at home that I purchased last year. While I still plan on building that skiff at some point, I just don't have the time to do it right now with my work schedule at 60-70 hour weeks.
> 
> However, working this much has a silver lining in giving me the opportunity to buy new.
> 
> ...


What closed the deal between the Cayenne and the Advent? I’m kind of in a toss up between them.


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

Clasped said:


> What closed the deal between the Cayenne and the Advent? I’m kind of in a toss up between them.


I got to talk to Mel at the Charleston boat show in January. The Advent has integral spray rails and is a much dryer boat, and also poles much better. The Cayenne is a great boat but just was not the best fit for what we wanted. I have never actually poled a cayenne but these were his words. I can tell you the Advent poles like a dream. It will spin on a dime and will go in whatever direction you want it to go.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Clasped said:


> What closed the deal between the Cayenne and the Advent? I’m kind of in a toss up between them.


I ran a Cayenne for 2 years and loved every minute of it. Anyone who knows me or was on my skiff knows I never had a negative thing to say about it and, at the time, touted it as our most versatile skiff. That being said, the Advent was not around then. Having spent time on the Advent, I can tell you that it is an upgraded "version" of the Cayenne in almost every way (the dimensions are very similar). The livewell is smaller, but I mostly fly-fish so that doesn't matter. The comfort of the ride is better in the Advent. I would say the draft and poling capabilities are negligible (I pole almost 100% of the time). The top deck hatch of the Advent is a definite plus. I am looking forward to the Advent being my next skiff and plan on having a whole new level of enjoyment than what I had with the Cayenne.


----------



## Caspeed (Aug 5, 2020)

Shadowcast said:


> I ran a Cayenne for 2 years and loved every minute of it. Anyone who knows me or was on my skiff knows I never had a negative thing to say about it and, at the time, touted it as our most versatile skiff. That being said, the Advent was not around then. Having spent time on the Advent, I can tell you that it is an upgraded "version" of the Cayenne in almost every way (the dimensions are very similar). The livewell is smaller, but I mostly fly-fish so that doesn't matter. The comfort of the ride is better in the Advent. I would say the draft and poling capabilities are negligible (I pole almost 100% of the time). The top deck hatch of the Advent is a definite plus. I am looking forward to the Advent being my next skiff and plan on having a whole new level of enjoyment than what I had with the Cayenne.


Thanks


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Nice ride man it looks great!!
You definitely made the right choice over the other. I was wondering why you went with such a small tank. But then I saw how the hatch was setup. Not much room for a bigger tank. Is a 12 the biggest they offer? Definitely enough for a day or two of local runs. I live on Charlotte Harbor and have burned through 6-7 gallons running around in a day with a 30 Tohatsu.


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

jonny said:


> Nice ride man it looks great!!
> You definitely made the right choice over the other. I was wondering why you went with such a small tank. But then I saw how the hatch was setup. Not much room for a bigger tank. Is a 12 the biggest they offer? Definitely enough for a day or two of local runs. I live on Charlotte Harbor and have burned through 6-7 gallons running around in a day with a 30 Tohatsu.


The 12 is what comes with the boat. I think the size works well for the size of this skiff. Anything bigger is just going to be a bunch of weight added to the front. The most I have burned in a day so far was during break in period and ran about 8 hours straight and burned 5-6 maybe. On a normal day Ill make a 4-5 mile run to fish, then another 4-5 miles to a sandbar for the afternoon then maybe 4-5 back to the ramp in the evening. I have yet to burn more than 3-4 gallons on a day like that. I suppose if you are regularly making longer runs then you might run into issues.


----------

